# General Topics > Vivarium, Terrarium & Enclosure Discussion >  is hot glue safe?

## eric048

I am building my red eye tree frog terrarium and i am about to install my diy misting system and I was planing on connecting the wires and sealing the ends of the tube with non toxic hot glue, is this safe? Ive seen some builds on here where people have used that to attach plants, and wires and such please let me know, multi-temp glue it says non-toxic please let me know ASAP!

----------


## Don

It is safe for use with frogs.

----------


## J Teezy

i used it to attach my screen to my eggcrate floor.  One tip if you have never used hot glue before is it sets up fast so once you apply it be ready to stick whatever to it fast

----------


## eric048

i built my egg crate bottom and misting system with it, its a pain to get off glass though

----------


## J Teezy

yeah, i would do as much hot glueing outside the tank and away from it as possible.  Inside tank work i'd probably use silicone since it comes of glass easy

----------


## eric048

luckily I had a razor and a flame handy

----------

